

Ask HN:What are best online sources to learn JavaScript? - ofca


======
janogonzalez
* Learn JavaScript: <https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/learn/javascript>

* JavaScript. The Core: <http://dmitrysoshnikov.com/ecmascript/javascript-the-core/>

* Learning Advanced JavaScript: <http://ejohn.org/apps/learn/>

* JavaScript Garden: <http://bonsaiden.github.com/JavaScript-Garden/>

~~~
ofca
thank you a lot. i have begun with new boston tutorials on youtube, wich are a
decent intro, but I need something more now. ill check those out

------
WickyNilliams
If you have a cursory understanding of JavaScript and it's syntax i highly
recommend you check out some of Douglas Crockford's content:
<http://javascript.crockford.com/>. He is the man who invented the JSON format
(if you don't know what that is yet, don't worry, you'll come across it soon
enough), and wrote an excellent tool called JSLint. He is an authority on the
language.

His website has innumerable musings, explanations and interesting perspectives
on all things JavaScript and he links to _lots_ lots of videos of his various
talks. His YUI Theatre videos are of particular interest as they are very
comprehensive.

------
sarajo
<http://www.codecademy.com>

------
murz
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/> is another good one.

------
sathishmanohar
The best video series on js and jquery <http://learn.appendto.com/lessons>

~~~
ofca
thank you so much for this. im going through the tuts now and loving it. you
have any suggestions to where to educate myself in when I complete them? My
ultimate goal is to be comfortable enough in js so that I can move to other
languages like php and ruby. is that a good plan? What do you suggest learning
after js?

~~~
sathishmanohar
Actually you don't need to know JS at all to learn PHP or Ruby. JS is mostly
client-side language used to design interactions (although JS server side
implementations are gaining traction now).

If JS syntax looks daunting to you, you can start at jquery, which is a js
library, with much more elegant syntax.

Also, if you want to choose between Ruby or PHP. Go for Ruby, As weird as it
may sound, learn some basics from other languages (PHP or Python), just
because ruby is syntactically so different from other languages, that in my
opinion makes ruby a bad starting language.

Most of the time, you can manage with Ruby and JS for server-side and client-
side programming.

Hope this helps.

~~~
ofca
thank you dude... i went through all those learn.appendto.com JS tuts you
reccomended and will now proceed to explore a bit of php as well as brush JS
skills. thank you for everything man :)

~~~
sathishmanohar
[http://www.lynda.com/JavaScript-tutorials/Essential-
Training...](http://www.lynda.com/JavaScript-tutorials/Essential-
Training-2011/81266-2.html)

This is also a great tutorial disc for JS.

------
andrewhillman
start by looking at dynamicdrive.com. This is a good foundation. They have
great demos and code to experiment with.

------
dlf
codeacademy.com is a good start.

